# Sps 31 Vs Mongoose Skull



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

3050 + superpouch. Full pass thru at 15m 7/16 steel


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

nice clean kill


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

sweet shot !!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

holy krap did you scalp him !


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm moving this thread to the Awesome Shot section. I can do that now. I made a badge. It says Super Moderator.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

[sup]3050, 7/16" steel, SPS...yeah, No Doubt!!![/sup]


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Popshot's pop shot shows which ones win. Popshot and the elasticized SPS.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Bud, you have a bunch of notches on that SPS!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've got to try some 3050!
Great shot


----------

